
Ask HN: Is reality a quantum block chain - patagonia
...where the ledger is encoded in the current state of the universe?
======
DoreenMichele
Maybe. Though the pre-tech terms seem to be _karma_ and _Akashic Record._

------
nogueian
possibly, but what consensus is used ? PoW (stars power the "mining")? or DPoS
(controlled by God?) ? Are dark holes orphaned forks ? Is that why we can't
change the past because of it's immutability? :-)

------
db48x
The word you're looking for is Hamiltonian mechanics.

------
platinumrad
galaxybrain.jpg

